# Tackled Fish Hill, Broadway



## SMD (20 Sep 2010)

In the spring, on a family day out, we drove up Fish Hill north of Broadway in the Cotswolds.
If you don't know it, it climbs about 600ft in 2 miles, is very wide (3 lanes) and has 3 or 4 hairpin bends.
Anyway, I remarked to my kids that I could climb this hill on my bike before they were born - 15 years ago - they were suitably unimpressed but the idea stayed at the back of my mind.
On Saturday, I went for it. Took 1hr 15 to ride to Broadway, then up I went. Got a third up and had to drop to inner chainring (was on 1993 MTB) but made it to the top without walking.
Just wanted to share my little achievement !!


----------



## Globalti (20 Sep 2010)

I know Fish Hill - isn't there a pub at the top called the Hot Air balloon? It used to be quite narrow before they opened the extension to the motorway. I go there on my way to visit family down in Salisbury. It's a big hill, that's for sure, so well done.


----------



## Speicher (20 Sep 2010)

SMD getting up Fish Hill on a bicycle is a big achievement, not a small one.  

Globalti, I think you mean the road out of Cheltenham that goes up Leckhampton Hill. 

edit: Jackm has got the right name for the hill.


----------



## tokwitney (20 Sep 2010)

Thats a mighty big hill,I can only just get up it in my car...Did you turn round & go back down it ?


----------



## jackm (20 Sep 2010)

The Air Balloon is at the top of Crickley Hill, coming out of Gloucester, Also at the top of Leckhampton hill out of Cheltenham


----------



## jimboalee (21 Sep 2010)

Fish hill, pish hill. Next time, approach through Honeybourne and go up Saintbury.


----------



## Ball (21 Sep 2010)

We drove down it on a family trip once, and I made my parents take me back a few months later just so I could cycle up it. Started on fish hill, then did about a 70mile loop around the Cotswolds before a hilltop finish back up the mighty Fish. Was pretty damn brutal 2nd time around! Great climb though I really enjoyed it. There's about a hundred metres or so of false flat at the top right? That's what killed me most I think.


----------



## SMD (21 Sep 2010)

jimboalee said:


> Fish hill, pish hill. Next time, approach through Honeybourne and go up Saintbury.




Jimbo... , I went down Saintbury, to head home through Honeybourne, and I thought at the time as I went down at 44mph, this climb would be much tougher than Fish Hill. 
So next time that's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## mitch (21 Sep 2010)

fish hill and saintbury hill are on my local routes and ive done them many times ,fish hill is the best, nice steady climb to broadway tower for a cuppa !!!


----------



## Speicher (22 Sep 2010)

There are lots of places for a cuppa in Broadway, but I do not recall one at the top by the Tower.


----------



## jimboalee (23 Sep 2010)

Speicher said:


> There are lots of places for a cuppa in Broadway, but I do not recall one at the top by the Tower.



Its in the old renovated farm building down the lane off Buckle Street where the road bends left.


----------



## roundisland (26 Sep 2010)

Just for interest does anyone know the gradient of Fish hill? I am in Worcester might put that on my list of things to do before i tackle Ventoux next summer.


----------



## SMD (26 Sep 2010)

roundisland said:


> Just for interest does anyone know the gradient of Fish hill? I am in Worcester might put that on my list of things to do before i tackle Ventoux next summer.



From where the bypass takes over from the old Broadway road to where the road flattens at the top is 1.6km and climbs 128m. I think thats 8%.


Mont Ventoux from Bedoin is 21.7km and climbs 1617m. About 7.5% gradient so similar to Fish Hill but 13.5 times longer !!


----------



## BrumJim (27 Sep 2010)

Used to love Fish Hill when I had my last car. All the bends are graded with a recommended maximum speed, so although they are relatively blind, you could still push it hard and keep within the car's limits.

Loathe to try it on the bike, as I won't have as much fun.


----------



## Rupie (20 Mar 2011)

Evening,

I live in Honeybourne, near the hill. Many years ago the road from Broadway went straight up the hill and it was shorter and steaper at the start. Now the Bypass means that the route, before the first sharp bend is a very long gradual climb to drain all except the fit; and then the steep part commences.

As for the Saintbury route, I would go this way, it is shorter but twisty but you might meet a local car coming the other way.

Either way its one of those old hills that in the old days your dad used to say " I hope we get up this as you went up in the car".

If you want another tough climb nearby try Sunrise or EdgeHill, between Stratford upon Avon and Banbury. A number of routes, but still a toughie.

I'm not a master cyclist with lots of experience, but a keen amateur.

Rupert


----------



## mitch (21 Mar 2011)

i used fish hill in 2009 training for the etape which finished on mont ventoux as its all we have around here .wait till its 40 degrees and go up it 10 times on the trot and it might give you a little bit like mont ventoux is like . i tackled mont ventoux after 90 miles and 5 mountains and hated every inch of the road ,good luck !!!!


roundisland said:


> Just for interest does anyone know the gradient of Fish hill? I am in Worcester might put that on my list of things to do before i tackle Ventoux next summer.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Mar 2011)

mitch said:


> i used fish hill in 2009 training for the etape which finished on mont ventoux as its all we have around here .wait till its 40 degrees and go up it 10 times on the trot and it might give you a little bit like mont ventoux is like . i tackled mont ventoux after 90 miles and 5 mountains and hated every inch of the road ,good luck !!!!



It was the 40 degrees on Ventoux which stopped me half-way up, not the gradient. With the sun overhead going up through the woods, the reflected heat off the road and no wind I just couldn't keep cool enough to keep going. I'll get the bastard one day, but on a cool morning ....


----------

